# Central BBQ's Rib Dry Rub



## savupoika (May 16, 2014)

Anyone used this rub ? I made a batch, but  i have to say that its too hot for my taste and it should have more sugar.

Better than nothing, but next time i will cut down the chili and cayenne and use more sugar.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rib-dry-rub-recipe.html


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

Looks like a good basic rub. I like the salt content. You could probably add a couple TB of Turbinado and cut the cayenne down to a half or quarter tsp, or even skip it altogether without changing the basic flavor. I'd leave the chili powder as it though. Most chili powder isn't spicy but it does add a lot of flavor. If you want to skip it, I'd add another teaspoon each of cumin and paprika, as those are the main flavor components of chili powder.


----------



## savupoika (May 16, 2014)

Which one is preferred cumin powder or seeds ? I like chili and cayenne, but for my taste and ribs it was too hot.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

Cumin seeds will always have more flavor. Just toast them in a dry skillet over medium heat until you really start to smell them and/or they start to pop. Then cool for a couple minutes and grind to a fine powder in a coffee grinder.


----------



## savupoika (May 16, 2014)

I will try to toast next time, is it possible to grind them with mortel ? I dont own a coffree grinder.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

Sure you can grind them in a mortar, it just takes a bit of work. If it were me, in that case I'd go with the powder. Yes the seeds taste better, but not THAT MUCH better to justify the time and effort of pulverizing them by hand.

EDIT: you can also grind the seeds in a blender or food processor.


----------



## savupoika (May 16, 2014)

Thanks. For this i used seeds since i didnt have powder and without toasting its way too hard. Is it much easier to grind them after toasting ?


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

Not really, it's still a pain.


----------



## savupoika (May 16, 2014)

Ouhhh


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2014)

I can back up the Bum. Chili powder is rarely hot. The Cayenne, Black and White Pepper is where all the heat is coming from. I use similar proportions and spices and can say with confidence that 1/2 cup Turbinado or Dried Brown Sugar, spread on a sheet pan and bake at 200° for 15-20 minutes, is the perfect amount for most people...JJ


----------



## savupoika (May 17, 2014)

I agree, this cayenne is very hot, ordered from Iherb its rated at 90.000 heat units (scoville i assume).


----------

